# NSCE



## GGHG_Cadet (23 Aug 2004)

Hey I have a few questions about NSCE that I was hoping someone would be able to answer. This year I am able to do NSCE but before I do it I have to know a few things.
1. Is there a certain age you have to be to do NSCE?
2. Say you did NSCE and you want to do an exchange but you still have to do a CLI course and you're not old enough to do an exchange until the following year. Will you be able to do the exchange even though you did NSCE a year before you are eligible for an exchange?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (23 Aug 2004)

No I don't want to take NSCE again I just want to know if say you do NSCE can you wait a year to do an exchange or do you have to do an exchange the year you get your NSCE. Because I can get my NSCE this year but I still have to do CLI and be 16 to do an exchange so I don't want to take NSCE and then waste it.


----------



## patt (23 Aug 2004)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> No I don't want to take NSCE again I just want to know if say you do NSCE can you wait a year to do an exchange or do you have to do an exchange the year you get your NSCE. Because I can get my NSCE this year but I still have to do CLI and be 16 to do an exchange so I don't want to take NSCE and then waste it.




once you do NSCE u dont ever have to do it again u can still go on cources years after you took it


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (23 Aug 2004)

That is what I thought but I have heard a lot of conflicting things. One of those things is that you have to be 16 to do NSCE-is this true?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (23 Aug 2004)

A 14 year old warrant-wow!


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (23 Aug 2004)

not only a 14 year old WO. but a 14 year old WO. with NSCE......thats kinda sad. No offence.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (23 Aug 2004)

Well Im 14 getting my NSCE but I'm only a Master Corporal


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (23 Aug 2004)

doesn't any corp actually you know go through all the star levels before you go for NSCE or is that just mine?? ???


----------



## THEARMYGUY (23 Aug 2004)

Cadets at any level of training can challenge that level and move to the next if they pass the star level test.  Gold star and NSCE should be written when you are 15 so that you can do your exchange and then staff.  The programme is laid out that way to ensure the flow of staff cadets and exchange cadets.  I have not checked with any specific source but I have been told by other officers that you must do your exchange the same year that you complete your NSCE.  I will try to find out if this is correct.  

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (23 Aug 2004)

That is what I heard but it wouldn't be possible for me because I am not eligible to do an exchange for a while.


----------



## Ranger (24 Aug 2004)

Well I'm 16, a (soon to be) Silver Star (soon to be) Master Corporal. But because I'm goign to be 17 in January, I was told I could try to go for my NSCE after I talk to my captain. I hope they let me do it lol because most of my friends are all NSCE and ready for exchanges. I feel so young yet I'm older than all of them. It's funny really...
Also, good luck with your NSCE GGHG!
peace


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (24 Aug 2004)

I actually did all the star levels (except gold) it's just I joined early and did green star in half a year and continued the following year with Red Star. Thanks QYR!


----------



## Ranger (25 Aug 2004)

Hey no problem, glad I could be of some assistance.

peace


----------



## F/Sgt. Reid (5 Sep 2004)

Just wondering if anybody knows if an air cadet could write the NSCE?  Reason I ask is I've reached the equivelent requierments, and although I dont necesarily want a change of elements I realy want to do Para, but NSCE is one of the req's for application.

Maybe someone can give me a hand with this?


----------



## Nobby (7 Sep 2004)

Just one piece of advice: CLI is actually a big pre-requisite for just about every senior cadet course. This also includes staff. Even thought the camps are often short on staff, the powers that be see CLI as a sign that a potential Plt. WO or such, has the knowledge and experience to lead. NSCE re-affirms that notion, but does not bode well without a CLI course. So if you don't take CL, at least take CLI, then you will get that exchange.


----------



## Hozanah (10 Sep 2004)

wow....... 14 year old WO.... 14 year old anything doing NSCE.... at 14 u should have just completed ur red star, unless u were bumped up or accelerated or w/e u want to call it

im 15, Sgt, and just started cadets up again a few nights ago, im now training on my gold star level, beggining with teaching, as far as i've been told teaching is a pretty important part of the NSCE (which i hope to write this year) and if im also not mistaken, only gold stars and above are techinically qualified to teach.


HoZaNaH out.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (10 Sep 2004)

Well I'm silver star qualified. Been in cadets for 3 years-I'm on my 4th year. I can do Gold star which is half a year for my corp and then NSCE when I'm 15. I have been teaching for half a year or so. I'm getting better at it.


----------



## Inch (10 Sep 2004)

Here comes the old guy card. I did NSCE when I was 15 and it was the first year they had NSCE, before that you did your gold star training at your corps and wrote a national test to get the gold star. In order to get the wreath for the gold star, you had to do an advanced course. So when I first joined, it was quite rare to see someone with a wreath around their gold star. After I got my NSCE I went to Banff for Leadership and Challenge back when it was actually in Banff and called Banff National Army Cadet Camp or BNACC. I followed that up with Staff in Whitehorse, I asked for something else but something happened to my application and I didn't get accepted anywhere else. I was offered Whitehorse a couple days before the cadets were due to show up. I turned down Pl WO in Banff the following year to join the Militia. Good times, enjoy it while you can guys (and girls!).

Cheers


----------



## Jonny Boy (17 Jan 2005)

the best thing i can tell you to do is to wait till you are 16 to do yuor nsce. in that time you can get you cli and you need your cli ti go overseas. you allso need to be 16 to do your nsce so just wait and do it when you are 16 just dont do staff becouse than you cant do advaced camps


----------



## Saorse (17 Jan 2005)

I do believe there is an age requirement of 16 nowadays: two cadets in my corps, 15 years old, were denied acceptance to write based on age.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Jan 2005)

I'm going to get my CLI this year then hopefully I can get my NSCE next year when I'm 15. I just have one question- Do you have to be 16 when you apply for advanced training? I ask this because when I apply for advanced training I would be 15 but by the time I get to the summer I'd be 16.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (18 Jan 2005)

No you don't.   I wrote the NSCE when I was 15 and a Sgt, I applied for exchange because I was turning 16 in June and I was accepted.

I'm not sure where this 16 age prerequisite for NSCE comes from but its wrong, I had other candidates say I was too young to be there, but evidently I had no problems, I even scored very well overall.

(For those who don't know Staff Cadet age prerequisite is 16 as of Jan 1, exchange is 16 as of the start of the course ... that's why a cadet can be eligable for exchange but not staff).


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (18 Jan 2005)

Thanks everyone. What Tom posted is exactly what I am planning to do.


----------



## Saorse (18 Jan 2005)

Then how can it be explained that 2 of my fellow cadets were turned away from NSCE on basis of age? I am almost _certain_ that, in Nova Scotia at least, that 16 is now at least the preferred age, if not mandatory. My CO spelled out for us that you needed to be 16 last week.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (18 Jan 2005)

The policy may have changed or may differ by region.  But I did my NSCE a few years ago when I was 15.


----------



## Saorse (18 Jan 2005)

I'm pretty confident it has changed for this year. Anyone feel free to refute or support thus argument if someone can find a publication.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (18 Jan 2005)

I haven't seen any publication saying that you have to be 16.


----------



## ouyin2000 (20 Jan 2005)

in Pac Region there is no age limit to write the NSCE Phase 1, or participate in the Phase 2

the age limit of 16 that everyone is talking about, is the age you MUST be before summer camp starts, to participate in either an expedition/exchange or be a staff cadet

my first attempt at NSCE was when i was 15 years old and a Cadet Sergeant just out of CLI the summer before

my second attempt was at 16, which is when i applied for staff cadet and was accepted


----------



## Ltmel (1 Mar 2005)

Thank-you MWO.  He is correct regarding 16 as being the you must reach in order to participate in an exchange or be hired as a staff cadet.  For those of you asking the questions: most of the answers can be found on the national website, this is faster than arguing here and then you have something to base the info on.  I encourage senior cadets to familiarize themselves with the pubs that govern *their * organization.  A good start would be: CATOs, QR&Os(cadets), then the 201 and the GSOM.  Read these, then we'll talk.  (*both the CATO's and theQR&Os can be found at www.cadets.gc.ca


----------



## Ltmel (1 Mar 2005)

_The policy may have changed or may differ by region.  But I did my NSCE a few years ago when I was 15._

NSCE is a national exam (hence the N)  there are only national rules.


----------



## Saorse (1 Mar 2005)

Must have just been my CO's preference.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (1 Mar 2005)

My corps sent a MCpl that was 15 to NSCE this year, and he was successful.

Just to clarify:  To be a staff cadet or do the Cadet Parachutist Course you must be 16 as of Jan 1 of that year (insurance policy).  To be a cadet on exchange you must be 16 as of the start date of the exchange (Canadian law to travel without a parent/guardian).  I'm not sure about the other advanced training (Leadership & Challenge, Advanced Band/P&D, or Bisley), but as far as I know they don't have an age prerequisite.


----------



## Wo. G (12 Mar 2005)

You see a lot of people go to nsce before they do CLI because some have to have it to go to Bisley England after doing CLI Marksman. If you do it earlier you have more of a chance to go. But if you aren't in that boat don't worry... there is not age limit you mostly just need to feel comfortable with the knowledge that you have


----------

